# Butt lift



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dear Family and Friends,
Most of you know Jim is considering a surgical procedure for a Butt Lift at the Wal-Mart Medical Center . I was told of someone who had this procedure done and it was a most unpleasant experience. They should have left well enough alone.

I wanted to show you how it turned out. I hope this keeps any of you from having this done.

We all should Please, PLEASE, PLEASE . . encourage Jim to avoid getting a Butt Lift. He will most certainly regret it !!!

[attachment=0:1mqb4zas]butt lift.jpg[/attachment:1mqb4zas]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: Oh man . Now you've done it. Nightmares tonight. -)O(-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy smokes!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My question is: how does she know which way to turn the bra?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Heavens to Besty!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> My question is: how does she know which way to turn the bra?


She must have been confused too, because I am not seeing any straps.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-)O(- _/O |-O-| O-|-O


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> My question is: how does she know which way to turn the bra?


Oh BABY! She's wearin a strapless! :lol:

That is the area of my back I can't reach very well ... I'm thinkin there may be some cleanliness issues involved with a butt lift .. :O>>:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If she were to put on a thong, would the strings actually be used like shoulder straps?


----------

